# New laminate floring curling up



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

We had laminite flooring installed over our vinyl floor in the kitchen about 6 weeks ago. The edges on a couple of boards are curling up. We wet mop with the Swiffer wet and we havn't had any spills on the floor except for maybe a few drops of water here and there.

Do you think the installation may have been a bit incorrect. We purchased it from Lowe's and the brand is Kronotek. What would you do in this situation? Thanks!


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

LouF95 said:


> We had laminite flooring installed over our vinyl floor in the kitchen about 6 weeks ago. The edges on a couple of boards are curling up. We wet mop with the Swiffer wet and we havn't had any spills on the floor except for maybe a few drops of water here and there.
> 
> Do you think the installation may have been a bit incorrect. We purchased it from Lowe's and the brand is Kronotek. What would you do in this situation? Thanks!


first i'd review this http://www.kronotexusa.com/installation.asp....assuming the insaller did everything at the link (and your curled wood isn't out at the edge somewhere were the pieces might have been cut, and the exposed bare wood left unsealed....i'd contact the manufacturer


----------



## seaneth (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, its something to do with water. The mopping COULD contribute, but it would boil down to the installation of it, and small gaps etc. I have wooden flooring in my bathroom, and its starting to raise because of the water from the bath/shower etc. 

It also squeaks a lot...


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

Being installed in the kitchen the flooring should have been sealed against moisture.
I would be talking to the installer.
Hopefully they will make it right without too much hassle.


----------



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to all. I will call the installer. It's good to get some feedback before I call him.

Shouldn't the installer have recommended a sealer?

We went with laminate in the kitchen because of the low maintenance and the ease of cleaning it. We had a vinyl floor previously but it was a bear to keep looking clean. It seems that there is a downside to everything(ceramic, hardwood, etc.).


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi laminate flooring here in the UK is never recommended for kitchens and bathrooms.
Moisture is always the problem.
Is it the tongue and groove fitting glued or clip in?


----------



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

It's clipped in, not glued. I think I made a bad decision.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Uusually standard thickness flooring is supposed to rest within the house for a few days to normalize the moisture content, I would expect laminates to have the same requirement.
A neighbor nailed up some 3/8" X 3" T&G (tongue and groove) directly from a dry warehouse. It swelled and distorted and caused buckles about every third board. It seems a normal home is moister then a warehouse.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi laminate flooring of what ever quality here in the UK is only chipboard [compressed and glued small pieces of wood] with the laminate which is only a venner heat treated and stuck to the chipboard.
And water can lay between the joins and eventually affect the chipboard.
If it is curling up after only 6 weeks the manufactorers must have some sort of guarantee.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

wood flooring in a kitchen or bath...


----------



## nuddkram (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, Most Uk laminate flooring is now made with MDF, not recommended for any moisture rich environment but you do get laminate flooring specifically for this, generally it has a green core, still wouldn't soak it but I've had it in both my bathrooms for 3+ years and no problems. If it is not waterproof laminate it will de-laminate fairly quickly. If no joy with the installer, you could try a silicon based watersealer which may draw out any existing moisture and hopefully prevent any further ingress, a trick of the trade that I've used succesfully on kitchen worktops. Good luck.


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

first the floor must be flat 1/8 ' in 6' or 3/16 in 10 ' .. the tech name for wood or laminate is SPONGE . They don't like water . As a flooring inspector without seeing the floor my first guess would be topical moisture . If the top layer is separating from the core it could be damage from the installer hitting the butts to hard with the tapping block .. My suggestion to you is hire a independent inspector . Hope this helps .


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

buck52 said:


> wood flooring in a kitchen or bath...


well that is how my house was built. I have it in the kitchen and a half bath. Only problem I had was excessive wear in the kitchen. at the door wall moisture raised the wood. i could not get anybody to sand and refinish as they thought it was too risky. having nothing to lose i rented a sander and was careful and it come out fine. the wood ended up drying up during the sanding and with new urethane it came out good as new for some reason.

anyway a 6 week old floor should be warranted to get back on topic.


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you Wacor . the cupping is caused by the edges of the wood drying out first . it follows the growth rings of the tree . wood is a living product for the life of the floor , So those of you who have wood floors should keep the temp between 68 to 70 degrees , and the RH at 35 to 50 % and you will have no problems .


----------



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The installer(contracted by Lowes) came back a couple days ago. He thinks that the material came from the factory that way. To clarify, there are 4 boards that are curled. He said he would send a report to Lowes. Lowes left a message today that an inspector from the manufacturer will call soon to make an appointment to come over and look at the floor. I hope this doesn't turn into a finger pointing thing.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Be prepared for anything.

Make sure you take notes and get the names of who is involved along with the time and dates.

This is not just a Lowes issue. Unless they manufacture the floor. I am guessing they just sell it.

On the positive side this might all be usual protocol. Our society has become so negative that they always assume the worst. It is logical for Lowes and the manufacturer to want to see what is going on. It does not mean than this is a sign of finger pointing. A legitimate company and supplier that cares about their reputation is concerned when problems arise and want to make sure it does not happen again.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

i don't think there's any fingers to point....the website for that stuff makes a big deal about it being finished on both faces and all the edges...

so unless the wood was cut to fit against the wall, it's the manufacturer's problem......it if was cut, then it's the installer's


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

Who is the manufacturer ? Most of the mills inspectors are not inspectors ,. They are reps .
I doubt very much he will blame the mill . The installer is telling you he don't have a clue . 
Don't tell the inspector you use a Swiffer . they cause as many floor failures as bad installers .
You just want to put a light spray on a Swiffer and clean it once a week . No floor is water proof from topical moisture , especially if you are wetting it like in your earlier post . Did you see the installer do any moisture test with a meter ? the good thing is , its only a few boards and they can do a board replacement . Good Luck . Post back if you have a problem with the mill rep .


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Bone Head said:


> Who is the manufacturer ?


Kronotek....if i remember, it's just Kronotek.com


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

Soory to say that Mills don't want the Blame on them , or the dealer who feeds them , they have hired guns that try to shift the blame on the installer or home owner . If you don't like the report i can connect you with a independent inspector . If you want to work for the mills as a inspector there are certain words they don't want to see in your report . and if you work for a inspection service who most mills now hire out so they don't have to staff them . when you send in your report they have a legal right to change your report to their liking . and they do . Now if it goes to court , how do you defend your findings if the report has been altered ? 
A group of independent inspectors are getting together to fight this practice . When the mill rep comes , ask to see his certification card . Make note who it is from . NWFA , NOFMA , FITS . If he dosen't have one , he is no inspector .


----------



## LouF95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great advice, BH. I'll ask to see his card.

The installer did not do a moisture test. And, yes, it is Kronotex.

By the way, when we were shopping for laminate, a couple salespeople said that Swiffer Wet is fine to use. I see your point though. Moisture will just sit between the cracks as you mop.


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

The Keyword to remember here is Salesmen . did they put a 6-mil (0.2mm) polyethylene film down before putting the pad down ? that is one of the manufactures instructions . did they leave the laminate unopened in the house for 48 hrs ? if the report finds you at fault post it here or PM it to me i will have a look at it and advise your next move .


----------

